# how far gone is my cat



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

My cat is pregnant ( dont ask she was a indoor cat and got out a few times ) anyway i thought she was about 6/7 weeks gone BUT i think now she may be further ill try add a pic of her taken today 
anyway shes massive getting bigger by the day but shes spending allk her time in nesting box and seems very restless what do you think are kittens about to arrive soon


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well what dates did she escape? 

I won't go into it but she should have been spayed anyway, or spayed immediately upon her return to your home.

How old is she?


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

shes 2 i havent had her for that long about 6 months i took her and her sister in they were unwanted pets and very underweight so ive fed them up brought theminto good health and tbh we was getting them done this summer i have homes for 3 with family if she has 3 dont have exact dates but i saw her under a car with another cat 7 weeks ago the other cat was kinda holding her hostage and we shewed it away and brought her in but she had been out for 3 days by then we kepts calling her b4 that the same was a few weeks b4 that ( she keeps getting out of a small top floor window which is now locked slightly open in the kitchen )


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well that sounds like the time she was mated... so it sounds like she is close. Just make sure you are with her 24/7 from now on.

Keep her inside until the kittens are 8 weeks then get the poor girl spayed. Sounds like she's been through enough without having kittens on top of that.
Also get the sister spayed.


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh trust me we are planning on doing that ive had cats b4 and always had them done my main prioraty at that point was getting them a nice healthy weight to start with have never got kittens im a sucker for takeing in unwanted pets and giveing that a good home she has a nest box allready and she spends alot of time in it already eapecaly the past 24hrs she eats then back in the box or following me around like my new shadow thankyou for advice


----------

